# Antique Outboard Motor Show-Free Admission



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

on Saturday February 4th 2012 10:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m. location : Orchard Hills Park Lodge 11340 caves road Chester Township Ohio 44026 this event is being hosted by the Western Reserve Chapter of the Antique Outboard Motor Club of America we be displaying several makes and models,in a variety of horsepower,and almost every outboard motor will be pre-1960.there will be some totally restored outboards and some you may not recognize or believe they even run. we will have a parts display of coils,points,condensers and water pump impellers and how to replace these parts on many popular outboards.some members will display parts manuals,pamphlets,work manuals and advertisement pieces. if you have a motor you need some information on and you can carry it,bring it to the show. maybe you have an old motor laying around you would like to try to get running ! we may be able to help in finding parts and have someone work on it.if you have a motor you need information on, find any identifying name,serial number or a model number and we will help you identify it.if anyone has an old stuck or frozen motor that they would like to get rid of it. let us know, we are always looking for old parts motors,gas tanks etc ! the show is free no admission charge and there will be free beverages. thanks for looking and hope to see you there. Johnrude


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

hope to see some of you guys at my clubs show. there will be a nice display of vintage outboards.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Steve,

Looking forward to seeing you and Bob and Peple at the show. I'll bring a camera! They have some great donuts at the Patterson Apple Shop on the grounds too.

Snake


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i will see you there snake and hope we get some OGFers to show. it should be good show a lot of members are gonna be showing some old stuff.


----------



## stevenj (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll be there, sounds like a good time.
Steve


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

This may be one of the motors on display:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

And another antique motor that could be there:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I understand there will be alot of information avaialable on old engines. Manuals and parts diagrams. I'm bringing a flash drive just in case.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

update on the show is it is looking very good. lots of members from all around ohio will be there. and there is gonna be big variety of of antique outboards and anything related to them to see. hope to see some OGFers in the mix.


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Steve,
I hope to make it out there. Please ask around if anyone needs a Champion Motor. Looks like a late 40 to 50,s motor. 4-6 HP. in good shape.Cool looking motor.
Mike


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

bring that champion outboard and we will figure out year and horsepower


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Bumping the thread. Hope to see some new faces.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

attaboy !!!


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Steve: I was wondering if there was any buying and selling going on at these shows? Any parts or whole motors ever for sale?

Any vendors ever set-up?

Thanks.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

this show is mainly our club showing all the different makes and models of pre-1960 outboards. at our normal meets we have parts and motors for sale all the time. i will post our public meets on OGF. for the this saturdays show we are only showing all makes and models of pre1960 outboards. and we will have parts displayed such as coils-points-condensers and water pump impellers. there will be some demonstrations on how to swap coils-points and condensers and water pump impellers too. there was an add for the show in the Plain Dealer with my phone number and i got lots of calls from guys that are bringing motors to sell. there are no vendors at our shows but there are several members who sell new and used parts for several makes and models. you have got to come and check out the show and talk to the members we are willing to help get parts and help restore your motor. we have meets all summer our first water meet is mentor lagoons in mid to late april. we have meets at Mosquito lake,shenango lake,atwood lake,portage lakes on the cuyahoga river at Eldon Russel Park in burton and lake arthur in pennsylvania too, these are public meets. hope to meet you saturday Drainplug


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Steve, 

Saw your groups setup at the Outdoor show and had a chat with one of your members. There were a lot of COOL motors there - we enjoyed seeing all of them. and if the rest of your members have as much cool stuff as you do - it is going to be awesome.

Are you bringing the one in your avatar - that one is still my favorite along with the story of how you got it.

Have a great show - Marty and I can't join you that day, wish we could be in both places. Please shoot some video to share!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

Jenn wish you and marty were gonna be at the show, but i saw your post on what you have going on. hope your event helps the kid out. and yes my pasture motor will be at the show. and the guys are bringing great motors.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I can almost smell the 2 cycle fumes.....See you guys tomorrow. Hope it is as sunny as this morning...


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

the blurb in the P.D. this morning has my phone ringing like crazy. hope to see some new faces tomorrow.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Heading out for the show. See ya there!


----------

